# Why is the .270 not as good as the .30-'06



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I'm convinced that the animal needs the privilege of not living wounded. I don't know a great deal but have heard one main theme from hunters of all types since I was a boy. That is, a 30-06 with the correct ammo, will kill, and stop any thing that lives on this continent. 

I believe that to be true for many reasons, including some ballistics information. I might personally go for more power if I intended to shoot a Bison though.

Some say its overkill for the white tail, but overkill is way better to me than underkill, and leave wounded.


----------

